
Show HN: NerdyAds – Reach Developers with Ads That Only They Can See - nathanlippi
http://nerdyads.com
======
nathanlippi
I'm curious to know how difficult it is to find the ads.

If you found the ads: 1\. Would you want to advertise to developers? 2\. Would
you want to have ads like this on your site?

Why or why not?

